# Service on a Raised House



## Caustic CC (Jan 31, 2013)

This home is being Jacked Up about 7 - 8 ft. total after being hit by Hurricane Sandy.
You can see the old meter is still on the house, as is the old porcelain at the top.
At this new height, it looks like it will be a long run from the service head down to the new meter pan, which will have to be mounted on the new foundation.
I was told the foundation will be poured concrete about 6" thick.
How would you install the service here?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't see the issue. Mount the meter on the new foundation. Where is the panel? If the panel is interior but on an exterior wall then it should be easy.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Is underground an option?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

We mount them were they go on the side of the house. Lol. Look at this. Show your customers. Get many compliments. Do bunches like it. 

http://www.entergy-neworleans.com/Global/Your_Business/installation_standards/2008/OH_Elevated.pdf

Underground. 


http://www.entergy-neworleans.com/Global/Your_Business/installation_standards/2008/UG_Elevated.pdf

Please disregarded the 35 minute Super Bowl commercial of POCO on print.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nolabama said:


> We mount them were they go on the side of the house. Lol. Look at this. Show your customers. Get many compliments. Do bunches like it.
> 
> http://www.entergy-neworleans.com/Global/Your_Business/installation_standards/2008/OH_Elevated.pdf
> 
> ...


That looks pretty slick, and it keeps the meter up out of the way of water. Seems win/win to me.


----------

